# tips for torching granulated mod. bit.



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

anyone have tips for torching granulated mod. bit. ive watched several youtube vids. sometimes when bleeding seams i lose granules, or i dont get the bleed out i want.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Trowel your seams. I leatrned this from an old school roofer, when laying up the field we wouldn't heat up the seams. Then we'd have two guys following with a trowel, heat up the trowel and trowel in the seams. Then the 2nd guy is using a 4" seam roller to add pressure. On a smooth mod bit when you do it like that the roof looks darned near seamless. No seam roller necessary on smooth.

You're supposed to imbed the granuals at your end laps and penetrations before torching to a granulated modified. 

It's time consuming though, doing it right always is.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Trowel your seams. I leatrned this from an old school roofer, when laying up the field we wouldn't heat up the seams. Then we'd have two guys following with a trowel, heat up the trowel and trowel in the seams. Then the 2nd guy is using a 4" seam roller to add pressure. On a smooth mod bit when you do it like that the roof looks darned near seamless. No seam roller necessary on smooth.
> 
> You're supposed to *imbed the granuals* at your end laps and penetrations before torching to a granulated modified.
> 
> It's time consuming though, doing it right always is.


I think you mean to say, scrape off the granules at the overlaps, Not Embed granules prior to torching.

Additional bags or buckets of matching colored granules can be purchased for better end resulting aesthetics if you feel it would be warranted to do so.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Ed the Roofer said:


> I think you mean to say, scrape off the granules at the overlaps, Not Embed granules prior to torching.
> 
> Additional bags or buckets of matching colored granules can be purchased for better end resulting aesthetics if you feel it would be warranted to do so.
> 
> Ed


No Ed, I did mean to say "imbed" as per Firestone instructions.


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> No Ed, I did mean to say "imbed" as per Firestone instructions.


 ive hear many a term and seen guys do differnt things imbedding, scraping, buttering. some actually scrape, or butter the end laps, or around wraps and flashings. i do my seams like you describe grumpy. where i have my problem is i have some marks where i stop and restart bleeding the seams. i use a flexible squared trowel for granulated i grinded the corners of trowel so not so sharp. my buddy swears by steel roller but usually no tail man. im gonna try one to see if works for me. i dont know why but this material is so touchy to me. i have no problems with smooth mod.


----------



## jjshaggy (Feb 24, 2011)

i also try to have a bucket of white and gray granules in the van as well ed, agreed.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

steel roller is a must for any mineral surfface cap sheet. Always use granuals as it makes it look pretty. I dont know much about torching, but when we mop a mineral cap sheet we have 2 people with every moper, the setter, and the seam roller/granual spreader or as we like to call them the granual fairy. The moper or seam roller helps set the roll.


----------

